# thompson router problems ST585 v6



## bobinire (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi all im new hear so here goes with my first post i own the Thompson ST585 v6 router using aol as a IP dont think that matter anyway i stupidly tried to log on wirelessly useing my laptop didnt realise that the router was off a box asking me to log on appeared asking for user name and password i put in what i thought it was it was wrong i realised the router was off switched it on and now cant get online because it keep asking fore user name and password a friend said it might have defaulted and for to use admin as user name and password as the password still didnt work has anyone any ideas what i should do


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Are trying to logon to your router's config page or to your computer?


----------



## bobinire (Apr 5, 2010)

im trying to basically use the router but as i say ive entered the wrong user word and password it was 10 years ago and have mislayed that info


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may reset the router to the factory default and use the default LogIn of Username of Administrator and a password of 'blank'.


----------

